# Bid to save Kelowna rabbits



## pla725 (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.bclocalnews.com/news/Web_First_-_Bid_to_save_Kelowna_rabbits.html




A domesticated rabbit specialist wants city council to consider her proposal to relocate the domesticated rabbits targeted for culling by Kelowna city hall. 

Roxane Woldenga organized what she called a grassroots protest outside city hall on Monday attended by about 40 supporters to try and influence a change in councilâs previous decision to hire the firm EDB to cull the outbreak of rabbits. 

Woldenga said council can proceed with offering a contract to EDB to round up the rabbits, and that she and others supporting her initiative would like to offer them sanctuary. 

âWe are not asking city hall to pay for it, let us pay for it,â Woldenga pleaded, noting that many residents are willing to donate cash, food and resources to prevent the rabbits from being killed. 

âI have been blown away at how much people are willing to help these rabbits,â she said, noting that no firm commitments have come forward yet pending councilâs next move in this public relations nightmare. 

âThere is a huge amount of support for us to make this happen. We just need council to open up the opportunity and let us do it,â Woldenga said concerning the sanctuary option. 

Woldenga said as a rabbit specialist, she has helped many people deal with rabbit problems on their property, and said there are many options besides culling the animals for keeping them out of yards.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080610.wbcrabbits0610/BNStory/National/?page=rss&id=RTGAM.20080610.wbcrabbits0610


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2008)

Aww  How many rabbits are there? This is so sad, poor bunnies... I hope they are allowed to save some of them at least. If it costs $50,000 to round them up, it sounds like a lot of rabbits!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 12, 2008)

Educate./ Responsibility./ Spay and Neuter. 

================================

This is so sad that the scores of innocent lives will be destroyed. In rescue community I understand how we can only care for so many, andthen we work& devote 24/7 to get them adopted. On top of caring for our own family members.

I hope the end to all those innocent beings will be a humane decision and not a suffering demise.Horrendously sad !!! 

It's not limited to B.C. either as we continually hear of shelter drop-offs with no spaces left. {{ pla725 }} Rabbits abandoned by the side of the road or dumped in woods, the park, any convenient "get rid of" place... the list goes on...


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 12, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aww  How many rabbits are there? This is so sad, poor bunnies... I hope they are allowed to save some of them at least. If it costs $50,000 to round them up, it sounds like a lot of rabbits!


Yes, allowed to save some. :hearts I can imagine the death vibes they feel if they are terminated in massive clubbings orgroup elimination.


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 12, 2008)

Back in March there was estimated to be over 5000 and even then there was experts who said that was a lit too conservative of a number. This is very sad that this is what they have decided was their only option . There is a bunch of videoes of Kelowna's rabbits on youtube if you want to see just how many there is, Literally tens of rabbits just chillin' on every street corner.


----------

